# California Redwoods



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

The DW has decided that she would like to head up north to the redwoods this summer for a couple of weeks. I know there are several different areas that have redwoods and camping facilities but my knowledge ends there.

What we would like would be a location that has full hookups with a lake in the general vicinity where we could use our canoe.

Any suggestions/comments will be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and when you get home ..... pictures would be greatly appreciated







The Redwoods is one place I've always wanted to go and have never gotten to. And now that I have the TT - I want to go WITH the TT and just know that THAT'S not gonna happen!





















Please - send photos


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sequoia/King's Canyon fits the bill, unless you're dead set on going north of SF to the headlands. We stayed in Dorst Campground last summer, and it's very nice. There's a few lakes within a 45 min drive, one of which I fished at a few years ago, and I'm sure you could put a canoe in there. Only thing: I don't think any of those campgrounds have hookups. It would be worth a few phone calls to find out, though.

Kevin P.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

MGWorley said:


> The DW has decided that she would like to head up north to the redwoods this summer for a couple of weeks. I know there are several different areas that have redwoods and camping facilities but my knowledge ends there.
> 
> What we would like would be a location that has full hookups with a lake in the general vicinity where we could use our canoe.
> 
> ...


We've spent a lot of time in the Sequoia/King's Canyon area over the last couple of years. GREAT area ... Hume Lake really stands out.

We want to head north this time.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mike action

you may want to check out the koa in willits, it is one of the better ones up here.

the famous skunk train stops right there, there is a drive that goes right through the giant redwoods area, and 2 lakes not far. one being clearlake, the other being lake mendocino.

on advice from real good friends, we are going up there next year, but for us its only about 3 maybe 3.5 hours north of us.

darrel


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I ran a search in Yahoo! and found this web site: http://www.redwoodriverresort.com/ Looks pretty good! It is a little further north than Willits on hwy 101. Here's a quote from one of their web pages:

"Our campground amenities include up to 50 sites. We have dry sites, water & electrical, full hook-up (water, electric & sewer) and pull-thrus. There are 30 and 50 amp sites available also. Most sites are nestled beneath Ancient Redwoods, Madrones and Tan Oaks so there is plenty of shade for those hot summer months. Each site comes equipped with a picnic table and fire ring. There are two laundry rooms and restroom facilities with hot clean showers available for your use (highly rated with AAA & Good Sam). We have also camper wash stations located in the campground for your convenience."

Benbow lake state park is 11 miles north. This may fit the bill.

One of my all-time favorite campgrounds in the world is Praire Creek State Park. Absolutely buried in the middle of an old growth Redwood Forest, about 50 miles north of Eureka. Dang, I want to go right now! However, they do not have full hook up's and I believe your rig would exceed their length restrictions.

We're in the early stages of planning a trip to the central Oregon coast later this summer. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

My neighbors have stayed at the Camper Corral in Klamath, they said it's real nice and would stay there again. I think their website is www.campercorral.net Good Luck !


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

MGWorley,

You may want to try these campgrounds,

Shaver Lake Area: Camp Edison - About an hour from Fresno
we love going to Camp Edison, you are right next to the lake- lots of fish.

www.sce.com./communityandrecreation/camping/

Wishon Lake - About an hour from Shaver, it's a long road.

www.wishonvillage.com

good luck.

Gcat


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Gcat said:


> MGWorley,
> 
> You may want to try these campgrounds,
> 
> ...


Gcat,

Just noticed you made your first post! sunny Welcome to our site and post often. Also, we all would enjoy a little info about you and the family.







Happy Camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> [Gcat,
> Just noticed you made your first post! sunny Welcome to our site and post often. Also, we all would enjoy a little info about you and the family.
> 
> 
> ...


There's ee4308 with that eeeeeagle eye again! Great snifin there!! GCAT - welcome to our little piece of CyberSpace. action action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and GCAT - don't forget to post under "What's in a name" and tell us about yourself! We really are a friendly bunch


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ...and GCAT - don't forget to post under "What's in a name" and tell us about yourself! We really are a friendly bunch
> [snapback]69649[/snapback]​


ooops. Forgot about my favorite one - the Outbackers Map - pinned under General discussions. That's where we all actually live (when we're not out living in the Outback!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Wolfie...

Another triple post! You wouldn't be trying to pad your post count would you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, GCAT!* action

Glad you found us!









We get a little goofy this time of year, what with the lack of camping and all.
But we are a friendly little cult, and I'm sure you will have fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow Wolfie...
> 
> Another triple post! You wouldn't be trying to pad your post count would you?
> 
> ...


Not a chance. And PC-X_Doug, I'm simply surprised and aghast at the accusations you make. Just welcoming another newbie to the fold!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You are right, wolfie.
That ee4308 does have an eagle eye alright!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I'm simply surprised and aghast at the accusations you make.


You say you have gas?
Maybe another tall cold one would help.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply surprised and aghast at the accusations you make.
> ...


Not bad, Doug. A 2fer. ...and that brings you in only 1 behind me for the day. (I still don't get the count thing. I do believe you have spent more time than I on this sacred board today...not that its a waste of time - au contraire by Outbacker buddy - but as others have said - Do we not have lives?)


----------

